# Winchester M-59 Win-Lite 12 ga



## hotamighty (Jan 28, 2010)

This gun belongs to a friend of mine. The barrel is made of a very thin metal lining with a synthetic coating over it. The synthetic coating has a nick in it about 3 inches down from the end of the barrel. It is not down to the metal (inner barrel) lining but it has to be close. I know its not perfect but would it be safe to shoot without blowing apart? Thanks for reading.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 28, 2010)

That synthetic coating is actually fiberglass. The steel liner gives the barrel it's strength.

It should be safe to shoot.


----------



## miles58 (Jan 28, 2010)

Don't be listening to twenty five ought six.  That gun ain't safe.  Sell it to me and I will make sure no one gets hurt.


----------



## rayjay (Jan 29, 2010)

I kinda remember something about Winchester recalling these guns and refitting them with steel bbls. Maybe you could do a google and see what comes up.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 29, 2010)

rayjay said:


> I kinda remember something about Winchester recalling these guns and refitting them with steel bbls. Maybe you could do a google and see what comes up.




They didn't recall them.  The fiberglass/steel lined barrel was not commercially successful because everyone knew they were going to blow up at any minute.  That it never happened didn't disabused anyone of that notion.

Winchester introduced an all steel barrel so that it could sell what was an otherwise good shotgun.

As long as you watch it to make sure the fiberglass isn't coming off in chunks, it will be o.k.  It's a lightweight shotgun (aluminum receiver) and not intended for all day shooting of heavy loads -- In fact it's so lightweight that a lot of people have trouble shooting it.


----------



## hotamighty (Jan 29, 2010)

That is the only bad spot on the fiberglass that I have seen. I found out also that the receiver has a crack about 3" long on the opposite side of the ejection port. He said that a gunsmith told him that the cracked receiver was not nearly as big a concern as the barrel.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 29, 2010)

hotamighty said:


> That is the only bad spot on the fiberglass that I have seen. I found out also that the receiver has a crack about 3" long on the opposite side of the ejection port. He said that a gunsmith told him that the cracked receiver was not nearly as big a concern as the barrel.



Really!!! Did the gunsmith offer to shoot it?

Cracked receivers are a known problem on these alum. receivers.  Usually at the end of the slot on the ejection port.


----------



## hotamighty (Jan 29, 2010)

What do you reckon the chances of finding a receiver are?  Slim to none I bet!


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 29, 2010)

You would pay as much for the receiver as for an entire gun.


----------



## gordylew (Jan 30, 2010)

I just sold a nice one for $255 on gunbroker. I wish I knew a fellow woodite may have wanted it.


----------



## burresse (Feb 18, 2010)

*Win 59*

Barrel should be fine.......cracked receiver is not. I have had many over the years both in model 50 and model 59.  Model 50 featherweights have an aluminum receiver similar to the model 59, but without the engraving. Featherweight guns have an A as the suffix after the serial number.  Both 50s fwt and 59s are subject to cracking with other than standard loads. 
Ever wonder why so many model 50 and 59 used parts are available, it's because so many cracked guns have been parted out.

Regards, 

Eddie


----------



## Hodaka (Feb 19, 2010)

There was an all fiberglass barrel version, maybe they recalled them and went to the thin steel liner barrels? Had one around 1980, it didn't have a split receiver, cleaned up real nice.


----------



## Buck (Feb 19, 2010)

I have one of these as well.  This will give you a clue as to how good of shape mine is in...  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=155492&highlight=


----------

